# pocket door



## mbgr199 (Dec 7, 2008)

I have two existing interior doors that i want to replace with pocket doors. I have some questions to ask, please help.
1) Is it practical to replace regular interior with pocket door?
2) How much each replacement cost?
3) What branch of pocket door should I get?
4) I live in San Gabriel City South California. What contractor do you recommend?
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## SPISurfer (Dec 8, 2008)

They are slick space savers.  Replacing a slab door with a pocket door has several steps.
1.  Remove sheet rock
2.  Re-route electrical
3.  Remove old door framing
4.  Frame with split frames for pocket door
5.  Attach the hardware to the door
6.  Drywall and tape and float the wall

Hey wait -- check out this website.

How To Install a Sliding Door - Step-by-Step Home Journal Project - Popular Mechanics

Popular Mechanics best shows what's involved.

I am installing a pocket door from the kitchen to the laundry room.  We got the pocket door kit from Lowes about $60.  We still needed to buy the door and the handel/insert to pull on the door.  It came with the metal reinforced split frame, a header with the track and roller balls.  The pocket door was made by Johnson Hardware.  Check out their website.   There are a few videos on the pocket doors.

Johnson Hardware® POCKET DOOR HARDWARE

I can't quote a price.

You might try using the wall mounted doors to avoid electric moving issues and new drywall installation.  This would look more like midcentury modern sliding doors.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 8, 2008)

Great help.
One more thing to consider, make sure it is not a bearing wall. If it is then you need to replace the existing header with a much larger one, it all depends on the size of the door you will install.

Personally I am not a fan of pocket doors, they have too many issues if anything is out of plumb and the door locks never last.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## spaz2965 (Dec 8, 2008)

johnson is a very good pocket door kit, nice rollers and done right you won't have a problem, good luck


----------



## SPISurfer (Dec 15, 2008)

The instructions with that came with the Johnson Pocket Door Kit were terrible.  We ended up checking the internet for answers.  We did have to frame it up first, because there was no door before.  

Now it's time to install the jambs - which didn't come with the kit.  We are not carpenters, but we're working on it.  We want to make this house better than pre-hurricane.  

Right now we are studying Daryl in Nanoose's bathroom pocket door.  Our door is in the corner and additional trim will take away from the opening.  Hmmmm... the pitfalls of not being a carpenter.  We do like the way Daryl finished off his door.

The pocket door kit sold at Lowes 1500 series really isn't for 2X4 framing.  The wall will be thicker.  This is fine with us because our objective was to create a sound and visual barrier from the laundry room to the kitchen.

Thank you everyone who posts to this site.  We truly wouldn't be doing this without you.  There aren't enough library books to teach us.  

Here are a few pictures.


----------

